# Water Dragon or Basilisk? Which should I consider buying



## BDSpike (Jan 4, 2013)

I have recently had my Beardie Spike for my birthday, I have only had him for about a month and a half, I have fallen in love with him and all lizards for that matter. I have narrowed down which two lizards would be my best bet for buying in the near future, maybe 9 or 10 months from now.

The lizards I have dismissed and reasons:

-All iguanas- Maximum size of Lizard and it's needs would be to costly
-All chameleons- They are not sociable and hate to be handled, I love handling Spike so it wouldn't suit me.
-All Geckos- Although these cute little lizard made an impression on me when I saw them, I think they are too small for my liking, I like their colours but I like Lizards who have a large fully grown size. I don't know why, it just appeals to me more.
- Skinks- I think they look somewhat unattractive to me, sorry if this insults anyone here with a skink or someone who loves skinks, they just don't appeal to me
- Monitors- The same reason as the Iguanas, too big. 
- Armadillo Lizard- Although I would love one of these quirky little things, I have never seen them in shops and can't find any supplier in the UK. I am not willing to have one shipped as I wouldn't know the lizards condition, it could become injured, become frightened or stressed and the idea just makes me feel nervous as I am an animal enthusiast who has always loved animals and would never want an animal to be sealed into a cardbaord box without food etc for a few days. Unless you have any suggestions on where to get them from or I find somewhere, these are sadly a lizard that I would desperately love but couldn't have
- Another Beardie- I think this would be nice but as I love animals, I would like experience with others too, I probably won't think of having another beardie until Spike becomes old or passes, then he can be unique to my memories beause I didn't have a second beardie. 

This makes the two most likely options the Chinese Water Dragon and The Basilisk, both of which my local pet shop supply. I know they have both similar husbandry but I want to know your opinions on what would be the better choice. This includes behavior, price, Set up etc. 

Also, I do not know when I will be getting this pet as I don't have any current room for it so I want to learn ahead so I can choose and read up so I can be an effective owner and friend to it. I am a teenager so I live with my family, We are looking to move house to somewhere bigger and my dad said I could maybe have another lizard when we have managed to move. I don't know when this will be, however, possibly 3-4 months from now or even a year + . This will give me plenty of time to care for my current Jeuvie so I wont be overworked when I get a second lizard and it will give me experience on lizards. I, however, have had experience with another reptile pet so I am not a total beginner at reptile caring. I had a snake for two years, until she died two years ago from a respiratory and viral infection, at that time she also laid unfertilized eggs, therefore losing a lot of strength and weight.. She was just very unlucky.. R.I.P

All suggestions welcome as I am unsure, Also, would I be able to stack the other cage onto my beardie's cage or will it be too heavy or risky, this is our plan, however, I am unsure. My dad has also suggested we get some shelves build to hold them though for an alternative way for room to be saved and for a cabinet to be put in my room for all of Spike's and my possible future lizard's supplies just under the cages.
Thanks for reading my huge post and reply if you like, I don't mind biased opinions as it might help sway me to one side but unbiased opinions will be helpful too. 
*BDSpike*


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

I prefer the look of basilisk but find water dragons easier to handle. If you have room for the viv for either of these have you considered dwarf monitors?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bam79 (Oct 25, 2011)

I went for a CWD mine has great character :mf_dribble:

Cant really comment on basilisks as not owned one.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

BDSpike said:


> I have recently had my Beardie Spike for my birthday, I have only had him for about a month and a half, I have fallen in love with him and all lizards for that matter. I have narrowed down which two lizards would be my best bet for buying in the near future, maybe 9 or 10 months from now.
> 
> The lizards I have dismissed and reasons:
> 
> ...


Monitors are like big iguanas, really are you being serious?! I would recommend an ackie


----------



## BDSpike (Jan 4, 2013)

Dwarf Monitor, I'm surprised I never thought of that, I thought of a Dwarf Iguana but they don't exist. At the moment I don't have space for any more vivariums but I will soon as My family are planning to move to a larger house, I will either keep Spike and whatever new reptile I get either in my room or a small spare room if there is one. However, I know the cages have to be quite big. If I get a cage for any I will probably go for the taller ones as I know that both these dragons are more forest types, therefore more into climbing. A dwarf Monitor isn't a bad idea, I will read about them too. I like the look of the Basilisks too, but it depends if I feel if I want a challenge, I hear they bite.
Thanks for replying



XtremeReptiles said:


> Monitors are like big iguanas, really are you being serious?! I would recommend an ackie


Sorry for the confusion, I didn't mean i thought they were like Iguanas, I meant the reason was the same, they both grow very big and they pretty much would just stroll round the house like a dog, not my kind of lizards. They seem quite intimidating.
Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## DKTRandall (Oct 13, 2012)

When looking for another lizard, i did consider having a couple of ackies, and i thought they looked like amazing lizards. Meant to be easier to handle and a good starter montor. May get you into something bigger, and more monitors as well.
Have you looked in to a bosc monitors? I had one, and it was extremely tame, very easy to handle, and the best lizard i've ever had. It may have been different for other bosc owners, but that was my experience. However it does need a quite a big cage, and eats LOADS! That was my starter monitor anyway, read up on it.
Hope you find the lizard you are looking for.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

i would get a water dragon but ive never had a basilisk but cwds are great!:2thumb:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You could also consider Timon lepidus. Their viv could be stacked on top of your beardies viv. They are such characters and stunning to look at. Far more active than an adult beardie and, the males especially, will tame well enough to be happy to be handled. I'm not just saying this because I have some for sale LOL. Lacertids are seriously overlooked nowadays.

I have never kept water dragons or basilisks but I should imagine that the size of their vivs might be too heavy to stack. I'm not sure if they can be handled either. Nice lizards tho.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

A Chinese water dragon deffinately but I'm biased as I have 2, love them to pieces great characters, allways active so are really fun to watch, love it when they dive bomb into their swimming area! 
To be honest though they are very similar to basilisk s in their care requirements, I couldn't tell you about the basilisks character as never owned one but the water dragons really have good characters. mine sit on my shoulder while im going around the house!
I know someone who kept both together with no issues, I know this is frowned upon though
So at the end of the day which do you like the look of best?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

No offense but you might want to do a bit more research into some of the groups you've crossed out.

Monitors aren't all big, they vary from 1-10 feet
Geckos also have huge size variations, tokays, Uroplats henkeli/fimbriatus and Rhacodactylus leachianus get over a foot in length.
The only problem with basalisks and water dragons is a lot like to nose rub so don't make great captives although there are exceptions. 
I would personally look more into what's available in the eu before settling on anything though


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

neither of my water dragons nose rub :2thumb:


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm partial to a CWD myself but when the time comes, go to the shop and handle both, then get the one you like best!

I also agree that Timon Lepidus seems to meet your criteria, you are more likely to see them being sold as 'ocellated lizards' though as the common name is easier to remember!


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im impartial to a plumed basilisk, i think theyre gorgeous!!!! i do like CWD's as well but i still think id choose a basilisk over a cwd  Its on my wish list when i get a bigger house lol


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> neither of my water dragons nose rub :2thumb:


the ones that nose rub are normally CF or WC rather than CB's that tend to not. But having saying that CWD's no matter what there back ground they all seem to nose rub if something is wrong in the viv. So sounds like your two are CB and you have everything perfect in the viv : victory:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Frilled dragon? Need a similar size vivarium to CWDs but don't need as much humidity. Plus they have awesome frills like a modern day dilophosaurus!! :2thumb:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> the ones that nose rub are normally CF or WC rather than CB's that tend to not. But having saying that CWD's no matter what there back ground they all seem to nose rub if something is wrong in the viv. So sounds like your two are CB and you have everything perfect in the viv : victory:


 
i like to think so :lol2: you can get CB now easily, so there should be no need to get wild caught anymore : victory:


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. Another lizard you can look into is the Plated lizard. There are a few species in the hobby. Also another lizard that is interesting is the Uromastyx. Here in the United States, a new lizard has come onto the scene and is becoming very popular. It's called a Steppe Runner-Eremias arguta. Also some more lizards that you could look into that eat plant matter like the Uromastyx are the Chuckwalla and Desert Iguana.


----------



## BDSpike (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advise everyone, all the lizards that you all recommended look amazing and I would definitely like to get them, however, they seem to be nowhere, as I want a look round first so I can see them for myself, and would love to see these so I can have a chance of including these lizards in my choice for a new lizard. Are there any pet shops around the West Midlands area that would do these lizards. I have looked round around four now and they only have the common lizards, Beardies, Geckos, Chameleons, Prehaps Water Dragons and Basilisks, and sometimes Skinks, but not any of the other lizards.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

sihunt said:


> Hi. Another lizard you can look into is the Plated lizard. There are a few species in the hobby. Also another lizard that is interesting is the Uromastyx. Here in the United States, a new lizard has come onto the scene and is becoming very popular. It's called a Steppe Runner-Eremias arguta. Also some more lizards that you could look into that eat plant matter like the Uromastyx are the Chuckwalla and Desert Iguana.


i second this, iv got 4 uros and 2 desert iguanas and all are a joy to keep. there is huge variation in uromastyx both size wise and colour wise. :flrt:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd recommend both!! 

I have 2 CWD and 1 Basilisk..

Water dragons are lovely... tend to jump out enclosure onto me...
Basilisk runs the other way 

But the Basilisk is a joy to feed - every time he'll dive for it, and tong feeds really well.

Both have pros 

So it's your own personal preference on what you would like the look of.

Male Basilisks look incredible.


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

I have an off-the-wall suggestion (...it's a pun because they're in the family of wall lizards ...sorry)

Gallotia stehlini

I think the common name (which isn't all that common) is Giant Canary Island lizard. They get just over 2' long, seem to be omnivorous, and are very impressive and I read become tamer than beardies. They need about 5' to 6' minimum viv length, at very least 2' width, and not a great deal of height.

I know of a source that will have babies ready for sale towards the end of the year (so maybe a little outside of your 9 to 10 months) and they aren't very expensive.
I think the username is Dragon Farm but I may be wrong, I'll check.

Anyway, I'll hopefully be getting one from him and one from Hamm, if I can find 'em, since it would be great to see them breed and enter the pet trade a bit more.

That's my suggestion :whistling2:

I was originally going to say that there are small monitors and iguanids as well, but somebody beat me to it.


----------

